# Need Info On A Long Lost Old Toy



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

I have fond memories of this toy. Me & my older brothers each got this toy during xmas of 1965. It was called "Big Bertha" I have no idea who the mfg. was of this, but a simular toy was called the "Big Shot" by Marx. Being that i was only 4 years old at the time...it seemed as huge as a compact car. The body was molded dark green plastic/with 6 black wheels (4 in back & 2 up front) This cool machine carried a HUGE cannon on the back that shot either nerf style balls or small missles. In addition it also carried a smaller gun up front that shot projectiles too. Both guns could rotate & be raised or lowered. We also had the super sized army men to shoot at & knock down.....SOOO COOL. A extensive search of the net has turned up nothing. Maybe i'm just not searching the right web sights. Also the cannons on this toy had thin walled aluminum tubes for barrels that were left there natural color(not painted) Did anybody else have one of these????


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

My brother had one of these....I remember being shot at!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hmmm. I was 3 1/2 that xmas but dont remember it. I'll poke around and let you know if I see one.

Jim


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I'm finding Big Shots all over the place, but no Big Bertha's


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hmm... I would be surprised if they had anything 'nerf' like in 1965? Nobody worried too much about safe toys in those days!







Still, I do remember something like this. Was it a Tonka maybe?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

A quick google found this

A car that has caused headaches among postwar Lionel enthusiasts is the no. 6651 "cannon car." For more than 25 years, guides have mistakenly dated it anywhere from 1960 to 1965. Even its name was unclear. The 6651 has been called a "cannon car," a "shell-launching car," "Big John," and "Big Bertha."
Now, thanks to a newly unearthed worksheet in Lionel notebooks that document late postwar production, these errors can be corrected.

Lionel's no. 6651-25 car came with four silver-colored wood artillery shells (part no. 6651-8) in J.C. Penney set no. 3734/19438 from 1965. This mysterious car was later sold separately with three shells and sometimes three cannons (no. 958-175). Photo by Jim Forbes

Link found here

Not sure if this is what your talking about though.

Good luck with your search.

Bill.

**edit**
Never mind it's a train not a car in the link


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Big Bertha! Sold at Food Markets only.

Watch circa 1960's commercial Here (requires Real Player to view.)

Cool toy !

Still looking for an actual toy.

Enjoy the show


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Good work Jim








I found a Big Shot on eBay...still looking for Big Bertha. Wonder what the food market thing is all about?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

And another blurb found about it on TVParty.com

"When you talk about fearsome weapons of mass destruction, red-blooded American boys could easily obtain the mother of all artillery weapons - Big Bertha. Easy to find because it was sold exclusively in grocery stores."


----------



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

Darn it...my computer at my work has all the links to this TV ad blocked. Can anybody who can view this find out the Mfg of this 60's terror weapon...that could only be bought in gro stores!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wasn't born yet...but it sounds like a fun toy....


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> And another blurb found about it on TVParty.com
> 
> "When you talk about fearsome weapons of mass destruction, red-blooded American boys could easily obtain the mother of all artillery weapons - Big Bertha. Easy to find because it was sold exclusively in grocery stores."


Good Job Jim!

We are in awe of your searching abilities!









Dan


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

3LEES said:


> It is a train car and I sure would like to own one of these.
> 
> I have an entire Lionel train set (circa 1959), and that car would greatly enhance my set!
> 
> If you could find one today, I'm sure it would cost a small fortune to acquire it.


Your wish is my command.....









Click here

Steve


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Here is a website with a forum about vintage toys...they talk about the Big Bertha Cannon Toy. Maybe you could ask them if they know who made it...
clicky

Hmmm, the posts are from 2004 however...









I also sent an email to the site that Jim posted earlier asking if they had any information...I'll let you know if I hear back from them

Dawn


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Dmax!
I think this link will help you out. Fits the description of what you were talking about!
http://reviews.ebay.com/Lionel-Guide-to-US...000000002080899
Darlene


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Here's a Big Shot that I found on eBay:

Big Shot

DMax,
After watching the video, it still doesn't tell you who the manufacturer is for the Big Bertha...Hopefully I'll get an answer from tvparty.com...maybe they'll know something...


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> It is a train car and I sure would like to own one of these.
> 
> I have an entire Lionel train set (circa 1959), and that car would greatly enhance my set!
> 
> If you could find one today, I'm sure it would cost a small fortune to acquire it.


Your wish is my command.....








Click here
Steve
[/quote]
Alas, it is sold. But thanks for the link!

Dan


----------



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

I was able to view the commercial clip last night. Yea thats it. I guess after 40 years my memory was a bit off (it had imiation tracks on the back w/wheels behind them) other than that i also now remember that these were made more to sell cheaply(ie..only in Gro Stroes) as they didn't last very long! THANKS ONE & ALL It was still a great trip down memory lane! Also it sounds like they are speaking German at beginning of the comercial which leads me to think that this was a cheap Gro store chain import from Der Fartherland


----------

